# Dog is messy while in heat



## sleepybree03 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello! 
I'm not sure where to put this question but I just wanted to know how do you all deal when an indoor female gsd goes in heat ( cleanliness wise). I put on one of the female depends on b/c the dog once don't seem to really fit her and then I put on a doggie panty to kind off hold the diaper in place better. However, she pulls out the stuffing. So I come home from work to find pieces ( bloody pieces) over the house and has dirtied the couch. I do alot of cleaning now! lol Any tips? She seems to be bleeding a bit heavier this week and its a mess lol Is there anything the provides better coverage or something?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My female shepherd was just recently in heat, and I either kept her crated or in an ex-pen when my male shepherd was crated (he's intact as well and I didn't want them breeding). I just gave her some extra sheets and some raw bones or frozen kongs to keep her occupied while she was crated. Granted I didn't have much of a choice, but I guess the point of my story is she survived being crated and is now happy to be able to be out around the house again.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We always crate our girl when she's in heat. She's generally keep business clean when she's in there.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know too many dogs that will leave a panty on when left home alone. Most people I know crate them when they are in heat when they have to leave and put on the panties when they are home.

I can say that I will never own an intact bitch due to the hassle, smell, and mess of a bitch in heat. Yuck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

when Shelby was in heat she not only wore the diaper but she was also crated a large portion of the time because she stopped keeping herself clean after about a week, she smelled awful, and she started getting snappy with our other dogs and i have two small kids who i didnt want messing around in doggie period blood... ick. She prefered being crated too. She was able to sleep and was out to go potty (leashed!!!) and got some free time out while the other dogs were crated. If you crate her while you're gone all you have to do is clean out the crate but she may also forget she's wearing a diaper and leave it alone to just sleep if she's crated. If she's one of those smelly girls, i would suggest some scented bath wipes. Those will also help with the smell.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

When my princess was alive, I covered the furniture with blankets, the beds with old comforters, and always had a mop and bucket ready for the hardwood floors. I also did not have much luck with the doggie version of tampons, although at times she kept it on and that definitely helped.

As a matter of trivia, her last heat provided one of the clues that she had cancer. It was way worse, meaning that she bled more and for a longer time. Having seen her go through menses for seven years, the heat cycle in that last year tipped me off that she was in some type of trouble. I waited until after it was finally over to take her for a thorough check up with blood tests, etc.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not many females will leave the panties on unsupervised. When our girls are in heat they are crated when unsupervised and only loose in the house when we are home, can put the panties on them and make sure she leaves them on.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a female that has just recently come out of her heat. She usually wears her doggie bloomers with a maxi pad in them. I bought them from Dr.'s Fosters and Smith. She currently has the medium size and she is at 70lbs, but I think they are a bit tight on her. I am going to order the large for her now that she is done growing and filling out. She has never bothered with trying to pull them off. I think I reinforced 'leave it' the first couple of heats. 

I have also just put a sheet or old blanket over furniture when she is only bleeding lightly. I also keep baby wipes on had (for her or floors or carpet), wipes up easily.


----------



## sleepybree03 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I do keep the baby wipes on hand and I guess if I don't want to see stuffing all over the living room I would have to crate her but I feel bad doing that since we don't crate our dogs ever since they are good in the house. I have couch covers on now but sometimes the couch gets dirty anyways. The couches are old though and I don't like them so I dont really care if they get messed up so hopefully I will get new ones faster (like for christmas lol) I will check out those panties from Foster's and see if they are better than these that I bought from petsmart or petco.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

The Spray&Wash or Shout fabric stain removers work well if the couches are fabric and you don't let the blood stain sit there for too long.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh dear, I just posted a thread asking about heat. I am NOT looking forward to this.


----------

